# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES > PRO NEWS >  Ronnie's Transformation

## Aboot

I saw this at Muscle Nexus (from Flex m) and am reposting the link:

http://www.thebiguniverse.com/coleman/transform.html

----------


## abstrack

hella of a trANSFORMATIO, but over 12 years of bustin ass like he does. You cant take that away from the guy no matter what. The guy trains like an animal

----------


## I R Baboon

very nice, man is a beast

----------


## Rob

You an tell GH had something to do with it too...his skull has noticably gotten bigger

----------


## PJAY71

Cool animation. Regardless of the drugs... nobody lifts like him - he's next level.

----------


## Maraxus

BigRon is the man.

----------


## dalcowbag

alll natty lolol

dcb

----------


## Kärnfysikern

is the end of the transformation pic realy not morphed in anyway. Just slightely?

what impresses me the most is his legs god ****. both of his 1992 legs doesnt compere to even one of this current legs.

----------


## Iowa

I think one of his legs is bigger than my waist.

----------


## jollygreenGIANT

gotta love growth hormone !!

----------


## Nicky B

It looks like his arms got like 4 or 5 inches bigger  :EEK!:

----------


## Hot-Rox

Dam-n, Ronnie's a monster. 12 years later - looks like a totally different person.

----------


## 63190

76 lean pounds, Excellent work. Work ethic from hell!

----------


## angelxterminator

> 76 lean pounds, Excellent work. Work ethic from hell!


and a genetic myostatin inhibition, combined with as much GH per day as most of us bodybuilders use in a week!

I believe that i read somewhere that he uses 26iu of GH per day, but thats just speculation, so dont quote me!  :Smilie:

----------


## Cole Trickle

FCKN AWESOME !!! How do we save that MacroMediaFlash? Thanx

----------


## RussianVodka

Nice!!!

----------


## Nicky B

Even though the olympia pays 100,000 grand and indoresments he gets. That much hgh each day at around 20 i.u's that would at least 50,000 grand a year because he is propley not using jinotropin, propley humotropin or some other high quality stuff.

----------


## The Giant Killer

> FCKN AWESOME !!! How do we save that MacroMediaFlash? Thanx


http://www.thebiguniverse.com/coleman/19922004.swf

Do "save target as" on that link to save it to your pc

----------


## bor

> and a genetic myostatin inhibition, combined with as much GH per day as most of us bodybuilders use in a week!
> 
> I believe that i read somewhere that he uses 26iu of GH per day, but thats just speculation, so dont quote me!


Take Ronnie and his training and eating, and give him only the drugs that arnold and franco used, he would still be one of the top bb's in the world. Pisses me off when I show pics of Ronnie to my friends (non bb friends), and they say that its all steroids , if they took what he took they would look like him, plus he'll die in 2 years, idiots.  :Frown:

----------


## stocky121

> You an tell GH had something to do with it too...his skull has noticably gotten bigger



that's just what i was thinking

----------


## jollygreenGIANT

> Take Ronnie and his training and eating, and *give him only the drugs that arnold and franco*  used, he would still be one of the top bb's in the world. Pisses me off when I show pics of Ronnie to my friends (non bb friends), and they say that its all steroids , if they took what he took they would look like him, plus he'll die in 2 years, idiots.


i dunno about that one man.

----------


## lucabratzi

how old was he in the 92 pic

----------


## KINGKONG

> that's just what i was thinking


and his stomach it's huge compared to 92......

----------


## Ybear

What a ****ing monster Id hate to piss him off!!

challenge me and i will succeed

----------


## The Giant Killer

> how old was he in the 92 pic



Around 28 I think.

----------

